# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Insectenbeet?

## ewe

Hallo
Mijn moeder is vorige week op vakantie in Noord Limburg, gestoken door iets. Door wat weten we niet, maar ze heeft er al zo'n anderhalve week last van en het lijkt alleen maar erger te worden. Vooral jeuk en een branderig gevoel is waar ze last van heeft. Komt iemand dit beeld bekend voor? En weet iemand misschien door wat ze gestoken is en wat ze kan doen om de lasten te verminderen?

----------


## Yv

Heeft je moeder al geprobeerd om in te smeren met zalf tegen insectenbeten? Als dat allemaal niet werkt zou ik naar de huisarts gaan. Het kan zijn dat je moeder allergisch is voor een beet.

----------


## ewe

Heyhey, mijn moeder heeft inderdaad zalf gesmeerd, allergiepilletjes geslikt (aerius), en goed gekoeld. Ook is ze in het begin van de week twee keer naar de huisarts geweest, en vanmorgen een derde keer. Nu heeft ze een Penicilline kuur gekregen, dus hopen dat dat helpt, want ze had dit ook op het andere been en op haar voet. In ieder geval bedankt voor je reactie!

----------

